
Collaborative calendars for social media content - ceekayvilla
I&#x27;m have been working on this web-application to help digital marketing agencies create social-media calendars for their clients. Integrations will first include Instagram, Facebook &amp; Twitter. Think of it as Invision for calendars.<p>Currently, most work is done on spreadsheets with this flow:
 1) Copywriter comes up with the social-media scripts, puts them on a spreadsheet.
 2) Designer produces images that match the scripts.
 3) Copywriter places the matching images next to the scripts (&quot;compiling&quot;).<p>The spreadsheet (could be multiple copies) is then sent to the client for approval - This is where most time is lost due to the back-and-forth between the client and the team during the approval process and where the most number of mistakes happen due to multiple spreadsheets.<p>Problems I&#x27;m solving: 
 1) Eliminate the mistakes that occur between matching the scripts and the images once the client gives feedback
 2) Provide a central place to track and review the calendars instead of using emails and multiple spreadsheets
 3) Minimise the time for approval of social-media posts<p>Questions:
 1) Do you see the value of such an application in your business?
 2) What much would you pay for a monthly subscription as a business owner?
3) Does a mobile&#x2F;tablet app make sense in addition to the web-app?
======
brudgers
Showing the prototype will probably provide better feedback. Identifying good
prospects and showing it to them will probably provide the best feedback. Most
people on Hacker News do not run digital marketing agencies.

Good luck.

~~~
ceekayvilla
Thank you so much for the feedback! I'm almost through with the building and I
will do as you've advised. Thanks once again.

